# Rhinestone Design Placement Help please!



## llb01 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi~
I am working on a very large (for me) apparel order and driving myself crazy with how far down from the neckline I should place the rhinestone design? I have some that are just a word 2-3" high and others that are a design with wording, approximately 6 high by 8 wide.

I was thinking 2" from the bottom of the neckline on youth and 3" on ladies shirts, for the 6x8 design, but what about the design that is only words, will this be too high up?

I spent hours trying to find an answer to this on this board as well as you tube...I have not found anything that addresses the measurements for how far down to place the design....tons of info on centering, but not this.

Please help, I am down to the wire and have 100 shirts to get done today.

Thanks a bunch!!!
Amy


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Depends on the neckline. For a scoop neck, I like 2" but 3" for a crew.


----------



## llb01 (Jan 6, 2011)

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Depends on the neckline. For a scoop neck, I like 2" but 3" for a crew.


I have crew neck tees and sweatshirts, as well as hoodies.
Do you use the same measurements for kids and adults?
Thanks!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

As a rule we use your3 middle fingers down from the neckline. On v-neck right under the V (not on the seams) of course.
Hope this helps.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

mfatty500 said:


> As a rule we use your3 middle fingers down from the neckline. On v-neck right under the V (not on the seams) of course.
> Hope this helps.


 

I USE THIS METHOD WORKS GREAT, BUT AT TIMES WHEN I GET WEDED OUT ON A CERTAIN DESIGN I HAVE MY WIFE PUT THE SHIRT ON AND PUT THE DESIGN ON HER AND MEASURE, I DO THE SAME THING WITH MY KIDS LOL AND IT USUALLY TURNS OUT TO BE THE SAME IF I USED THE FINGER MEHOD. opps sorry for the caps.......not yelling


----------

